# Crucial M4 128GB wird nicht mehr erkannt



## Schaf01 (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Habe vorhin beim Windows booten aus versehen den PC über den Hauptschalter aus gemacht,
nun erkennt der PC die SSD nicht mehr (auf der SSD ist win installiert), wird auch im BIOS nicht mehr angezeigt.

Ist die 128GB von Crucial. Welche Firmware drauf ist, kann ich nicht sagen...

Habe es auch schon mit dem PowerCycle versucht, hat aber bisher nicht funktioniert.
Natürlich ist mein Backup jetzt auch schon über 2 Monate alt....

Kann mir einer helfen? :/


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. Mai 2013)

Also wenn PowerCycle nicht Funktioniert isse wahrscheinlich kaputt. Aber ich hatte das auch schon 3-4 mal.. Der Trick hat bisher immer Funktioniert.

Power-Cycle (offizielle Crucial-Methode): Lass deine SSD nur am Strom, kein Datenkabel, schalte den PC für 20-30 Minuten an, danach aus, warte 30 Sekunden und schalte ihn wieder an, 3x wiederholen. Soll auch mit einem externen Gehäuse funktionieren.


----------



## Gast20190124 (26. Mai 2013)

Das kann passieren..warte nen Moment und dann starte wieder...eventl im Bios die Bootreihenfolge wieder korrigieren..dann ist alles wieder i.O. ca 10-15 min warten


----------



## ich111 (26. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte das auch, nach etlichen Neustarts lief das ganze wieder ohne Probleme


----------



## Schaf01 (26. Mai 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Das kann passieren..warte nen Moment und dann starte wieder...eventl im Bios die Bootreihenfolge wieder korrigieren..dann ist alles wieder i.O. ca 10-15 min warten



Was soll ich da korrigieren, wenn die platte nicht angezeigt wird?


----------



## Schaf01 (26. Mai 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Das kann passieren..warte nen Moment und dann starte wieder...eventl im Bios die Bootreihenfolge wieder korrigieren..dann ist alles wieder i.O. ca 10-15 min warten


 

Das vorhin ist schon 1-2h her... :-/


----------



## ich111 (26. Mai 2013)

Okay, dass hört sich nicht so gut an.  Ich hatte zwar auch übelste Panik, bei mir waren es aber nur 15-30min


----------



## Gast20190124 (26. Mai 2013)

Schaf01 schrieb:


> Was soll ich da korrigieren, wenn die platte nicht angezeigt wird?


 

Nachdem sie wieder erkannt wurde natürlich...ich denke nicht, dass sie defekt ist. Mach es wie es dir hier erkärt wurde und dann wird sie sicher bald wieder anspringen


----------



## Schaf01 (27. Mai 2013)

Also die “normale“ methode Methode von Crucial hat nicht funktioniert ( 5-6x das Prozesses durchgeführt).
Aber das hier hat mir geholfen:

“What did work is this:

1. Plug in the drive's SATA power cable *only* (not the data cable)

2. Boot the PC and let it sit for around 30 minutes.

3. With the PC power still on, plug in the SATA data cable.  Do not disconnect the power.

4. Press the PC's reset switch.

When I did this, the BIOS immediately picked up the drive and everything's working fine now, no data loss at all.

Ryan“

Quelle: How I fixed my M4 that wouldn't detect in the BIOS - Crucial Community

Ich bin so unglaublich froh das die Platte wieder läuft... ein Hoch auf die Foren im Internet!! 

Ich danke euch allen für die Hilfe!


----------



## ich111 (27. Mai 2013)

Super, dass die SSD wieder läuft und danke, dass du die Lösung gepostet hast Viele verschwinden nämlich einfach und sagen oft nicht mal ob jetzt gelöst ist oder nicht


----------



## Laudian (27. Mai 2013)

Ich werd diesen Thread im Hinterkopf behalten, falls meine M4 mal den Geist aufgibt wenn ich wieder den Stecker meines PC's rausziehe weil Windows nicht herunterfahren will und ich den Bildschirm schon ausgeschaltet habe


----------



## Schaf01 (27. Mai 2013)

Genau. 

Werde gleich mal ein aktuelle Backup erstellen und dann ein Firmware Update bei der SSD machen, soll ja mit der 010G ( die hab ich drauf) ein bekannter Fehler sein.


----------



## Drizztly (5. Juni 2013)

Klasse. Habe das gleiche Problem mit meiner m4 256GB, nur dass mein PC nicht einfach so vom Strom getrennt wurde. SSD wird einfach nicht erkannt, probier es grad mit dem Power-Circle.

Edit: Dank der Anleitung läuft er wieder  werde mal ein BackUp machen, nur zur Sicherheit


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Mai 2015)

Schaf01 schrieb:


> Also die “normale“ methode Methode von Crucial hat nicht funktioniert ( 5-6x das Prozesses durchgeführt).
> Aber das hier hat mir geholfen:
> 
> “What did work is this:
> ...


Boah, ich hoffe so dermaßen dass mir das hilft... habe gerade einen Fall von sudden m4 death. 

Edit: DANKE DANKE DANKE! Praise the internet


----------

